# Under eye dark circles, wrinkles, etc.



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey all, any great products for the eye area? I am pushing 50 and have noticed that under my eyes are getting somewhat darker, etc.

Help!

Thanks


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes.. I'm an eye cream junkie and always looking too.. I try to drink a lot of water and eat the right foods, get plenty of sleep too. I'm also concerned with the deep lines in my face. I'm sure I will try Botox at one point but will prolong it as much as I can. I was just reading last night that many of these wrinkles happen at night while we sleep. Thinking of putting some tape on them at night.. ha ha


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

I have read that sometimes darkness under eyes is a vitamin deficiency, sometimes hereditary, or can even be caused by the sun.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I dunno, I have always thought that darkness under the eyes is sexy.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Retin-A cream for wrinkles. But you need to use it consistently - the sooner you start using it the better. There is always fillers - I've gotten Juvaderm in my laugh lines. It is miraculous - but pricey.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

cc48kel said:


> Yes.. I'm an eye cream junkie and always looking too.. I try to drink a lot of water and eat the right foods, get plenty of sleep too. I'm also concerned with the deep lines in my face. I'm sure I will try Botox at one point but will prolong it as much as I can. I was just reading last night that many of these wrinkles happen at night while we sleep. Thinking of putting some tape on them at night.. ha ha


Stop having sad dreams.

Dream happy ones.

Smiles raise the lines.

Raise them above the crying tear lines.

Now, you know why dark eyes are bedroom eyes...

They come from bedroom activities, namely sleep.

Well, maybe!


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

acceptance...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Botox isn’t going to fix the problem. Hydrate, use a good moisturizer, get good sleep. Invest in a good under eye concealer. 

Time marches on... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

karole said:


> Retin-A cream for wrinkles. But you need to use it consistently - the sooner you start using it the better. There is always fillers - I've gotten Juvaderm in my laugh lines. It is miraculous - but pricey.


Thanks..I do use Tazorac cream (which is a retinoid)...but not so much in the eye area..I probably should. Right now I use it mainly on the rest of my face.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello! I love skincare stuffs and am kind of a face product floozy. I’m crazy in love with Drunk Elephant at the mo and am really enjoying their Shaba Complex Eye Serum. It’s lovely and does a pretty good job of coping with the insomnia bruised undereye trauma I got going on. I usually get around 4-5 hours of sleep a night during the work week (sometimes less) and wake up looking like the sandman and I engaged in fisticuffs.

Not to mention the crows beginning to have a dance party on the outskirts of my orbital area. Not too bad yet considering the centuries; my chronic resting b****-face really has an upside! 

Anywho, the Shaba serum is pretty great. It’s a little pricy but lasts a long time and Drunk Elephant is a good ethical company who uses quality ingredients; I work hard for the money (so hard for it, honey), so I don’t mind throwing my dollas at them. I also love their virgin marula oil, Lala Retro Whipped Cream, and TLC night serum. Good stuff.

I’ve also used Derma E eye creams and Pai Echium and Argan eye cream in the past and liked them too. 

I hope you find what works best for you and your peepers. 

This is still probably the best anti-wrinkle beauty advice tho.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have dark rings to some extent, especially if I am tired or ill. My dad was the same so for me its hereditary. 
As for wrinkles. I am nearly 62 and hardly have any. Just a small number round my eyes when I smile. 

Stay out of the sun, wear face creams with a high spf factor and don't smoke or drink alcohol. Also wear sunglasses/reactorite lenses in sunny weather. Don't bother with expensive face or eye creams, I never have, they aren't worth it and my skin is good. I just get cheap ones, lately from Lidl or Aldi. They have been tested and found to be just as good as far more expensive ones. You are wasting your money if you pay a lot. 

As for Botox, why anyone would think its a good idea to have poison injected into their face I have no idea.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Hello! I love skincare stuffs and am kind of a face product floozy. I’m crazy in love with Drunk Elephant at the mo and am really enjoying their Shaba Complex Eye Serum. It’s lovely and does a pretty good job of coping with the insomnia bruised undereye trauma I got going on. I usually get around 4-5 hours of sleep a night during the work week (sometimes less) and wake up looking like the sandman and I engaged in fisticuffs.
> 
> Not to mention the crows beginning to have a dance party on the outskirts of my orbital area. Not too bad yet considering the centuries; my chronic resting b****-face really has an upside!
> 
> ...


I love DE products too. I use the shabba eye cream and I think it helps with the under eye puffiness. I did like the lala but after a while felt like it accentuated lines on the face more. After that I started getting Belif moisture bomb. 

I love DE's ingredients too. 

Have you tryed the DE vit C serum? Love that stuff.

I also use Acure organics marula oil, a fraction of the price of DE


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

There is a website called beautypedia.com that is good for reviews. Check it out


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> There is a website called beautypedia.com that is good for reviews. Check it out


Love that website...I use it a lot.

I like it as I like buying products that don't test on animals so on her site you can check off criteria and that is one of them...awesome website!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> I love DE products too. I use the shabba eye cream and I think it helps with the under eye puffiness. I did like the lala but after a while felt like it accentuated lines on the face more. After that I started getting Belif moisture bomb.
> 
> I love DE's ingredients too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for suggesting Acure’s marula oil! I have used their products in the past and really liked them and their company. Cruelty free, vegan, quality ingredients are a must, and they fit the bill. I will definitely order their marula oil. Perfect timing too, as I’m almost out. 

That’s weird about the Lala cream; I’ve not had that happen and like its rich whipped texture. 

I can’t use their Vitamin C serum because it has animal derived ingredients and I’m annoyingly vegan. 

I probably couldn’t tolerate it anyway; my skin is super-sensitive and reacts badly to anything too strong or harsh. Haha, just like me! 

I have to be really careful with the Framboos and use it 1x per week at most or my skin retaliates. Deffo a love-hate relationship with my largest organ. Le sigh. What’s a girl to do? 

Thanks again for the tip about Acure marula oil… I and my wallet thank you!


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Thank you for suggesting Acure’s marula oil! I have used their products in the past and really liked them and their company. Cruelty free, vegan, quality ingredients are a must, and they fit the bill. I will definitely order their marula oil. Perfect timing too, as I’m almost out.
> 
> That’s weird about the Lala cream; I’ve not had that happen and like its rich whipped texture.
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Yeah if you check Beautypedia, Nathan (Riveras?), one of their high ups who was rating and reviewing products essentially said its the same as the DE marula oil. I think he was responding to one of the comments though in the review. I also know maybe 6 months to a year ago he jumped ship and now works for DE. 

I have read elsewhere some women thinks it helps with poofy under eyes and I think so too. 

Yes the *framboos*, I only ever got the small version of that one. When I first started the regimen, I was doing all of it and something was seriously drying out my skin. My face was feeling TIGHT. And not in a good way. I was getting red blotchiness too. 

I only do the *framboos* as an every now and then thing. Once a week would be cool. But I am just not that into it. I forget about it for months. Still have some of the small one left and havent reordered and this was 1 1/2 years ago?

*Umbra*. I REALLY wanted to love that. DO you use it? I want an spf, kind of like oil of olay, that is also a face lotion, that you can wear under makeup. NOPE. This stuff is awful. I want the non chemical sunscreen though. So I dont want oil of olay.

I wanted to switch to spfs that were titanium dioxide and zinc oxide. Umbra fit the bill, but caused redness, irritation, even when I put it on my arms. I finished the BIG tube and said never again. Horrible under makeup. 

Then I tryed *SkinCeuticals* spf, the one with the tint, didn't like that much better. Didnt go well under makeup and Im so light, it really had a strong tint for me. I do feel like my face looks dryer and more lines when I do skinceuticals spf. 


I also tryed and still have *CLINIQUE Pep-Start Daily UV Protector Broad Spectrum SPF 50*.

I think I liked this one the best. This has a little bit of a glowy tint, but not bad for my skin tone. Once again, not good under makeup though!


Yeah I really loved the *lala cream* and really wanted to love it and keep it. I loved the whipped texture. 

I am 43. I have some fine lines around the eyes and on the upper cheeks. The more moisturized I stay, the less noticeable they are. 

I seemed fine with the lala the first jar, but the 2nd jar it just seemed like the lines were popping up more as soon as I put the lala cream on. And they weren't when I switched and did the *Belif* face cream.


Also I re ordered the *belif cream* a few months ago when I had a coupon, along with some other stuff, but *Sephora* ran out and didnt ship. I was pretty irritated. I try to order stuff all at once when I can get a deal or a discount. 

I havent reordered yet and lately have just been doing the *DE vit c *very 3 days, with the *shabba* under the eyes, then I do the *B hydra*, then I have been doing marula oil on top. 

And now my b hydra ran out. 

I don't know that I notice a big difference with or without b hydra, but I have heard it has alot of vitamins and is good for fine lines. 

I dont wear makeup every day. Maybe 3 x a week. Sometimes 4. 

Ok so I ran thru almost 2 bottles of *Estee Lauder double wear foundation.* 

At the time I got a sample of one of their spf/face creams. It was really good. Even more expensive then DE, but good. BUT, I didnt order any of the cream because of the spf it used. Chemical ones. It did work well under makeup though.

Then a few months ago I happened to get 5 different shades of samples of *Tarte amazonian clay foundation* in a Sephora order.

I tyred it on a whim and oh my goodness, it made my face look so good! Even my 19 y/o came home and raved about my face. 

I went to Ulta the next day and bought the full size. When I run out, I will buy more! 

*Tarte amazonian clay foundation
*
dermatologist tested
hypoallergenic
tarte 12-hour power™
Broad Spectrum SPF 15 Sunscreen (non-chemical ingredients: titanium dioxide & zinc oxide)
vegan 
oil free
https://tartecosmetics.com/en_US/ma...onian-clay-12-hour-foundation-spf-15/267.html

So the TARTE is an spf of 15, not GREAT, but better then nothing. With the titanium dioxide & zinc oxide.

I am also using *HOURGLASS Veil Mineral Primer*. Not that I care about Madonna, but I have read that her makeup artist uses this on her face. (If you are interested in the quote, let me know)

It is an spf of 15 also with the titanium dioxide & zinc oxide, the amount you use for the primer is so small, not sure how much of the spf gets on to your face though. This primer is pricey. 

https://www.sephora.com/product/vei...575?skuId=1074442&icid2=products grid:p210575

*DE Vitamin C serum,* not sure about the animal derived ingredients, have you checked out skinceuticals vit c serum? I hear it compared to DE vit c all the time. I think DE is the less expensive one though.

If I could find a less expensive but still effective alternative to DE, I would be happy. That stuff is so expensive! 


Something else new I have been using that I LOVE is *Tarte shape tape concealer.* 

https://tartecosmetics.com/en_US/makeup/face/concealer/shape-tape-contour-concealer/836.html

I have trouble with darkness under the eys and this really helps. 

Also with the tarte I can put the concaler on and the foundation on top and it doesn't maximize my fine lines under the eyes. With the DE double wear if I put that foundation on top of a concealer, it brought out the fine lines more.

Ok, I have rambled on enough! LOL


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sleep!

More sleep less stress.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you take any supplements? I was reading last week about Spirulina-- it's a superfood to add to your smoothies but 'they' claim it helps with dark circles!! I get plenty of sleep but still have them. Many family pictures shows that my dad had them too, he also gave me thin hair!! Ugh Anyways, I bought some Spirulina to try and see if it helps in any way..


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Ok, I have rambled on enough! LOL


Hello again fellow skincare and makeup lover! I enjoyed your "rambling". 

To answer some of your Q’s, I’ve not tried Skinceuticals Vit C (don’t know if it’s vegan), but I’ve tried other Vit C’s and they make my skin hive out. Me and my skin are just too damned sensitive! 

I don’t use DE’s Umbra, cuz it’s not vegan, but I’m glad I don’t based on your description of it. Yikes!

I use Kiss My Face "Face Factor" SPF 50; it’s vegan and I need a high SPF for my fair skin. I like it, but don’t know if it would go well under makeup, particularly foundation and concealer. I don’t wear either and usually just slap on some powder, blush, mascara, and lipstuff and call it a day. (I <3 blush and lipstuffs!)

I’ve tried foundation (the latest disappointment is Too Faced Born This Way - le sigh) and it just never sits right on my face. I always end up looking like I’m ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille. I blend and blend because I like a natural look but my skin just doesn’t like too much makeup, so we compromise with face powder. 

I’ve not tried the Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation, but I bought their Amazonian Airbrush foundation because I thought it would work better on me cuz it’s a powder, but alas no. I did like their Amazonian Clay pressed powder, tho. I really like 100% Pure’s Bamboo Blur Powder too.

Oh! I can’t believe I forgot about 100% Pure eye cream for dark circles! I’ve used their Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream in the past and thought it worked well on my dark circles. Mine are kinda perma-stained under my eyes so any product that can make them even slightly less bruised is a winner in my book! I need to order it again (don’t even know why I stopped). My fellow dark undereye ladies may wanna give it a try to see if it works for them too.

Fun talking shop with you again. 

Take care!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife went to a functional medicine doctor for a problem she was having. During the office visit the doctor mentioned that part of her treatment
would also decrease wrinkles and the dark areas under her eyes. I though the doc was full of B.S. but it turned out to be true.

Collagen Peptides .... flavorless white powder available on Amazon ...put it in a morning shake
Bone Broth pills .... available on amazon .... 6 per day
Whole house water softener with coconut ash chemical filter 

Diet : no processed sugars, do not eat the same thing two days in a row, increase root vegetable intake

Dark spots under eyes: 100% gone
wrinkles: 50% less

I was a huge skeptic ........ I am no longer

Edit..... 2 months to start to see results....full results 3 months after water softener install


----------

